
Ask HN: What are my options for interviewing and negotiating advice? - eboyjr
I am currently approached by a startup who wary of working with me because of schedule conflicts from my university courses. They would like to know how much money I am expecting for this job. Of course I have many questions for approaching this. Should I offer to work hourly? Should I &#x27;pro-rate&#x27; my salary accounting for the hours I would be available to work? What kinds of arrangements can I expect will be suitable for a similar company?<p>What I would really like to know is: Aside from posting here, I think the general audience would like to know what resources are available for working through this. Are there companies who provide this? People in the community?
======
mtmail
From a developer point of view one frequent advise is to never give a number
first.

[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-
negotiation/](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/) has a
chapter on that.

> Are there companies who provide this?

Yes, well, consultants and ebook writers. Most seem to target freelancers who
want to raise their prices though, not job starters. For example
[https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/](https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/)

